# 어른으로 키워냈다



## *Louis*

Hello guys,

could you please help me with this sentence?

그 두려움은 어린 시절부터 꾸준히 나를 추동했고 겉보기에는 그다지 위태로워 보이지 않는 어른으로 키워냈다.

"When I was a child, this fear...".

Thanks a lot!
Louis


----------



## Rigardo Lee

Since my childhood, the fear has turned me into an individual who's not easily affected by insecure feelings.

"추동하다", 살면서 처음들어보는 동사입니다. (한국어에서도 동사라고 부르는지는 잘 모르겠네요 ^.^)


----------



## pcy0308

Hello *Louis*,
I must say, 추동 is not a commonly used word, but it means "to push/encourage/drive someone or something forward (to do or achieve something)".

"The fear constantly *encouraged me/drove me forward/pushed me forward* and *raised me to become/groomed me to become/turned me into* a seemingly confident adult."

Hope this helps!


----------

